# Ibook G3 bloqué sur mot de passe admistrateur



## longuet37 (29 Avril 2006)

Nouveau venu dans le monde Mac, j'ai achete un Ibook G3 800 avec les CD d'installation , mais il reste bloqué sur le mot de passe administrateur de l'ancien proprio que je n'arrive pas a joindre. Que puis_je faire?


----------



## CBi (30 Avril 2006)

Il faut que tu démarre sur le CD et que tu suives la procédure décrite ici


 800e


----------

